# kop houden



## sunshinestate

Hi, 

I would like to understand the perhaps different meaning of 'kop houden'. The context is (hetero-)sexual intercourse from the perspective of the woman.

"Hij is een echte macho. Wilde langdurige sex. Was echt dierlijk goed. _Moest verder ook zijn kop houden_."

Thank you for your help.

regards, 
S.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Je kop houden_ means to shut up. That's the only meaning this expression has as far as I know.


----------



## eno2

sunshinestate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to understand the perhaps different meaning of 'kop houden'. The context is (hetero-)sexual intercourse from the perspective of the woman.
> 
> "Hij is een echte macho. Wilde langdurige sex. Was echt dierlijk goed. *Moest verder ook zijn kop houden."*
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> regards,
> S.




 An ironical devout wish of hers. Colloquial:
 'zijn kop houden' = ' to shut up'.
Meaning: he'd better shut up entirely'. But obviously he didn't...during and/or after. + Also an exclamation or an order: 'kop houden= 'shut up'.

In this context, one could also have expected: 'Ik....moest verder  *MIJN* kop houden'. Meaning: a macho like that doesn't like much babble during intercourse. ' Ik...moest verder  MIJN kop houden' = 'I had to shut up entirely...'

Impossible to skip this opportunity and not share a fine sentence of Javier Marias applicable to 'moest zijn kop houden'



> Hay quienes follan con alguien solo para rajar luego a destaja-er zijn mensen die alleen maar met iemand neuken om daarna aan één stuk door te ratelen –como si hubiera  ganado un patente en el entrecruzamiento=alsof ze tijdens de omstrengeling een  alleenrecht hebben verworven.


----------



## Majamimi

eno2 said:


> But obviously he didn't...during and/or after


Grappig hoe jij het interpreteert, ik interpreteer het nèt iets anders; hij moest zijn kop houden anders zou je merken hoe dom hij was en zou het de goede sex verpesten.
( maar waarschijnlijk kunnen beide interpretaties)

Wat ik me trouwens afvroeg, is of de uitdrukking “zijn kop houden” jullie als beschaafd Nederlands in de oren klinkt,  want ik zou liever “zijn mond houden” lezen. Maar misschien ben ik te lang weg uit Nederland en is het er de laatste 25 jaar zo ingeslopen? Of zou  de auteur bewust voor “zijn kop houden” gekozen hebben, als woord-/ toespeling op de dierlijke sex?


----------



## eno2

Majamimi said:


> Grappig hoe jij het interpreteert, ik interpreteer het nèt iets anders; hij moest zijn kop houden anders zou je merken hoe dom hij was en zou het de goede sex verpesten.
> ( maar waarschijnlijk kunnen beide interpretaties)


?
Zei ik toch, een 'deriding' wens/commentaar  van haar, waarschijnlijk tegen een vriendin:   dat hij zijn kop had moeten houden. 'k Heb me weer slecht uitgedrukt zeker?


eno2 said:


> An ironical devout wish of hers. Colloquial:
> 'zijn kop houden' = ' to shut up'.
> *Meaning: he'd better shut up entirely'. But obviously he didn't...during and/or after.* + Also an exclamation or an order: 'kop houden= 'shut up'.





> Wat ik me trouwens afvroeg, is of de uitdrukking “zijn kop houden” jullie als beschaafd Nederlands in de oren klinkt,  want ik zou liever “zijn mond houden” lezen. Maar misschien ben ik te lang weg uit Nederland en is het er de laatste 25 jaar zo ingeslopen? Of zou  de auteur bewust voor “zijn kop houden” gekozen hebben, als woord-/ toespeling op de dierlijke sex?


Beschaafd valt de uitdrukking niet te noemen, maar mijn kop eraf als het geen algemeen Nederlands is.
Ik dook even in de bladzijdenlange definitie van en uitdrukkingen met  kop en vond dit:



> KOP:
> 5 mond (als spreekorgaan)
> •kop dicht!,
> *hou je kop! *zwijg!


 DVD


----------



## eno2

sunshinestate said:


> "Hij is een echte macho. Wilde langdurige sex. Was echt dierlijk goed. _Moest verder ook zijn kop houden_."


Sex is dierlijk, praten is menselijk, beter de twee niet te veel mengen.


----------

